# Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]



## kleinebiene (5 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mir fast peinlich, davon zu schreiben. Aber ich bin gestern bei equiz24.com reingefallen, einem äußerst dubiosen Anbieter (ähnlich quizionaer, die schon 2004 in den Schlagzeilen waren).

Durch einen Link auf einer seriösen Seite (ich meine, es war tv-info.de) bin ich zu equiz24.com gelangt.

Dort konnte man Fragen beantworten, und ich hatte nach 6 richtigen Fragen die "Qualifikationsstufe" geschafft. Dann erschien die Registrierungsseite. Ich las mir die AGB durch (siehe h*tp://w*w.equiz24.com/agb.php). Dort stand, daß die 1. Gewinnrunde kostenfrei ist und es erst ab Runde 2 was kostet.

Also registrierte ich mich (in dem Vorhaben, nur die kostenfreien ersten Runden zu spielen). Und so spielte ich munter, ohne wirklich ernsthaft zu überlegen. Fragen, bei denen man hätte recherchieren können (Schauspielerin xy spielte die Rolle der ...), beantwortete ich durch zufälliges Klicken. Ich war ja in der Annahme, daß ich in der ersten Runde bin, die nix kostet. Ich kam auch nie weiter, da ich immer eine Frage der Runde falsch beantwortete und so wieder zurückfiel.

Tja, nach 15 Spielen kam dann eine Meldung mit dem etwaigen Wortlaut: "Sie hat wohl das Quizfieber gepackt. Gönnen Sie sich eine Pause." Und nach dem Weiterklicken erhielt ich eine Rechnungsübersicht über 15 Spiele a 8 Euro!!! Also 120€!!!

Die Masche der Firma ist eindeutig, die Spieler in dem Glauben zu lassen, kostenfrei zu spielen.

Denn:
1.) Wer denkt schon, daß er sich nach der Registrierung direkt in Runde 2 befindet und nicht in Runde 1?
2.) Der Satz "Auf die Kostenpflicht ab der 2. Stufe wird explizit hingewiesen" in den AGB lässt den Spieler m. E. außerdem im Glauben, vor der Kostenpflichtigkeit einer Runde jeweils darauf hingewiesen zu werden.
3.) Ein weiterer Punkt, der den Spieler glauben lässt, sich noch in der Qualifikationsrunde zu befinden: Weder während des Spiels noch bei der Rechnungsübersicht taucht der 1€-Gewinn aus der kostenfreien Qualifikationsrunde auf (Die Gewinnmöglichkeit für Stufe 1 ist angeblich 1€, Stufe 2 2€ usw.). Da ich also den 1€ in der absolvierten Qualifikationsrunde nicht erhalten habe, sehe ich auch nicht ein, daß ich mich schon in Spielrunde 2 befunden haben soll. Oder wie seht Ihr das?
4.) Bei der Registrierung musste man übrigens keine Bankverbindung angeben, was mich außerdem in der Sicherheit wog, nix zahlen zu müssen.


Ich habe mal im Web recherchiert. Da ich kein Jurist bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese Paragraphen greifen:

1. Sind diese Art von Rechtsgeschäften gemäß § 138 BGB sittenwidrig und nichtig?
2. Kann ich den Vertragsabschluß laut § 123 BGB rückgängig machen? (wegen arglistiger Täsuchung)
3. Dürfen nach § 762 des StGB bei einem derartigen Spiel gar kein Geld bei falschen Antworten eingezogen werden?

Nun warte ich auf die Rechnung von equiz24 und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll. Was schlagt Ihr vor? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Grüsse
Sabine

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Überschrift editiert modaction _


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Es ist schwierig auf einen Einzelfall einzugehen und nicht gleichzeitig gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu verstossen, was Beratung im Einzelfall nur Rechtsanwälten und besonders zugelassenen Stellen, etwa Verbraucherzentralen, erlaubt.

Soviel ist aber doch ganz generell zu sagen:
Sichere Dir die AGB. Wenn solchen Texten nicht eindeutig hervorgeht, ab wann Kosten entstehen, ist entweder ein Vertrag nicht geschlossen oder kann wegen Irrtums angefochten werden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Die Anwendung "equiz24.com" scheint noch nicht allzu lange im Netz zu sein. 

Zu einem ähnlich gelagerten Quiz aus der Schweiz schrieb "der Beobachter":

http://www.beobachter.ch/artikel.asp?category_id=102&DocumentID=0&AssetId=10543



> *«Das Spiel verstösst vermutlich gegen das Lotteriegesetz», sagt R*** B**** vom Bundesamt für Justiz. "In der Schweiz ist es illegal, ohne Bewilligung einen Spieleinsatz zu verlangen und einen Gewinn in Aussicht zu stellen, den man nur durch zufällig ausgewählte Fragen erreichen kann."*


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Die Schweiz scheint sich zu einem  Dorado zweifelhafter Seiten zu entwickeln.
Die Domain selber ist allerdings auf eine obskure Adresse in den USA registriert...

man lockt zum Mitmachen


> Wir bieten Werbetreibenden ein attraktives Partnerprogramm, um unser Kernprodukt equiz24.com bewerben zu können. Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand:
> 
> * hohe Provision: 50% Gewinnbeteiligung aller durch Sie generierten Umsätze (bestätigte Leads)
> * garantierte Auszahlung Ihrer Provision bereits nach 4 Wochen
> ...



interessant wo dafür geworben wird 
http://www.tecchannel.de/index.cfm?pid=578&query=wissen


> 2. Wer wird Millionär
> Jetzt für das Quiz registrieren und bis zu �100.000 gewinnen
> Sponsored By http://w*w.equiz24.com/


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Zu einem ähnlich gelagerten Quiz aus der Schweiz schrieb "der Beobachter":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Art der Spiele hat oft einiges gemein. Zum einen sind das Geschicklichkeitsspiele und keine Gewinnspiele und andererseits gibt es da nicht selten das Problem der Steuerentrichtung. Die Betreiber sollten sich unbedingt immer wieder mal die Frage gefallen lassen, wie und wo sie gedenken Steuern zu entrichten. Und als zahlungswilliger Spieler sollte man sich die Frage zu stellen trauen, da man sich ja bestimmt nicht an einer Steuerhinterziehung beteiligen möchte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Registriert über einen anonymen Registrierungsdienst, aber mit einem deutschen Nameserver.  
Komisches zeugs


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

kuckt mal:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/erfahrun...-ist-das-eine-neue-betrugsmasche-equiz24.html



> Ich habe einen w*b.de Account und beim abmelden kam Werbung von der oben genannten Seite


 Soso.


----------



## General Lee (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht , dass mir sowas auch mal passiert, aber ich bin auch auf diesen [...] reingefallen und soll 40 Euro zahlen. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht meine korrekten Daten angegeben habe, und ich auch keine Chance mehr habe diese einzusehen. Nun habe ich total Angst, dass die mir mit ner Strafanzeige wegen Betrug oder so kommen, da sie ja meine IP haben. Ich würde liebend gerne diese blöden 40 Euro zahlen damit es nciht soweit kommt. Könnt ihr mir vieleicht einen Rat geben, oder mir sagen, was da auf mich zu kommen kann?
Nutzt es was denen eine Mail zu schrieben, und zu sagen, dass man wohl falsche Angaben gemacht hat, da man nicht wusste, dass es kostenpflichtig ist?
Über Hilfe würde ich mich riesig freuen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



General Lee schrieb:


> Nun habe ich total Angst, dass die mir mit ner Strafanzeige wegen Betrug oder so kommen, da sie ja meine IP haben. Ich würde liebend gerne diese blöden 40 Euro zahlen damit es nciht soweit kommt.


Also erstmal erstatten "DIE" eher keine Strafanzeige, da "DIE" deine Daten haben und sich zivil mit dir streiten können. Die Klärung ziviler Ansprüche ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger. Nur weil du nicht bezahlen willst, ist das kein Betrug!
Und wenn man dich anzeigen sollte - na und? Ich würde aussagen, dass es sich hier um eine strittige Forderung handelt und es der Strafverfolgung nichts angeht, was man mit "DENEN" auszufechten hat und obendrein erwähnen, dass ich einem Irrtum bei der Vertragsbindung aufgesessen war.


----------



## General Lee (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Sorge machen mir die erfundenen Daten, die ich angegeben habe. Ich hoffe, dass das schlimmste was mir passieren kann ist, dass sie meine richtigen Daten bekommen und mir ne Rechnung schicken und ich nicht sonst einen Ärger bekomme.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



General Lee schrieb:


> Sorge machen mir die erfundenen Daten, die ich angegeben habe.


Das ist in der Tat schlecht, da das ein Straftatbestand ist, nämlich das Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB. Eventuell zu deinem Glück bleibt aber meine Vermutung, dass dem eher keine Bedeutung beigemessen wird.


----------



## dio (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

*hallo leute,

mir ist das auch passiert. scheibenkleister! mit 120,-euro stehe ich bei denen in der kreide. ich habe beiträge von hier (@danke "kleine biene") und anderen foren mit meinen worten erweitert und zu einem guten beitrag zusammengefasst und an bild, bizz, rtl und der verbraucherschutzzentrale gesendet. hoffe jemand nimmt dieses thema auf...*

_Hallo...

ich möchte hier auf eine neue Internet - [........] hinweisen. Unter "www.equiz24.com" werden [......] und nach dem Spiel mit einer hohen Rechnung konfrontiert. Die Anwendung "equiz24.com" scheint noch nicht allzu lange im Netz zu sein. Die Seite zeigt bestenfalls sehr verdeckt die hohe Gebühr pro gestellter Frage an. Bei den AGB geht nicht gleich hervor, dass jede Frage bezahlt werden muss. Der Hinweis, dass jedes Quiz 8 Euro kostet ist erst seit kurzem und sehr klein auf der Startseite! Nur wenn man direkt auf die URL geht. Über Verlinkung erschien dieses nicht. Unter dieser Seite: http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/erfahrung...e-equiz24.html sind Erfahrungsberichte von einigen Opfern der [...........], die täglich mehr werden, gepostet. Die Seite ist erst seit Kurzem über Werbebanner anderer Seiten beworben und verlinkt worden (zum Beispiel: Wer wird Millionär
“Jetzt für das Quiz registrieren und bis zu 100.000 gewinnen“), Es fallen sicher noch eine menge Bürger auf diese Masche herein. Mir ist diese Geschichte natürlich ebenfalls passiert. 


Hier der Ablauf in etwa:
Durch einen Link kam ich zu dieser Seite. Das Spiel vermittelte mir den Eindruck kostenlos zu sein. Dort kann man Fragen beantworten, und ich hatte nach 6 richtigen Fragen die "Qualifikationsstufe" geschafft. Dann erschien die Registrierungsseite. Ich lass mir die AGB durch (siehe ht*p://w*w.equiz24.com/agb.php). Dort stand, dass die erste Gewinnrunde kostenfrei ist. Also registrierte ich mich (in dem Vorhaben, nur die kostenfreien ersten Runden zu spielen). Die Altersüberprüfung schien mir auch etwas zu einfach mit der Angabe des Geburtstages lediglich. Und so spielte ich munter, ohne wirklich ernsthaft zu überlegen. Fragen, bei denen man hätte recherchieren können (Schauspielerin XY spielte die Rolle der ...), beantwortete ich durch zufälliges Klicken. Ich war ja in der Annahme, dass ich in der ersten Runde bin, die nix kostet. Ich kam auch nie weiter, da ich immer eine Frage der Runde falsch beantwortete und so wieder zurückfiel.

Tja, nach 15 Spielen kam dann eine Meldung mit dem etwaigen Wortlaut: "Sie hat wohl das Quizfieber gepackt?. Gönnen Sie sich eine Pause." Und nach dem Weiterklicken erhielt ich eine Rechnungsübersicht über 15 Spiele a 8 Euro!!! Also 120€!!! Die Masche der Firma ist eindeutig, die Spieler in dem Glauben zu lassen, kostenfrei zu spielen.



Denn:
1.) Wer denkt schon, dass er sich nach der Registrierung direkt in Runde 2 befindet und nicht in Runde 1?
2.) Der Satz "Auf die Kostenpflicht ab der 2. Stufe wird explizit hingewiesen" in den AGB lässt den Spieler m. E. außerdem im Glauben, vor der Kostenpflichtigkeit einer Runde jeweils darauf hingewiesen zu werden. Dies ist aber nicht geschehen.
3.) Ein weiterer Punkt, der den Spieler glauben lässt, sich noch in der Qualifikationsrunde zu befinden: Weder während des Spiels noch bei der Rechnungsübersicht taucht der 1€-Gewinn aus der kostenfreien Qualifikationsrunde auf (Die Gewinnmöglichkeit für Stufe eins ist angeblich 1€, Stufe zwei 2€ usw.).
4.) Bei der Registrierung musste man übrigens keine Bankverbindung angeben, was mich außerdem in der Sicherheit wog, nichts zahlen zu müssen. 
5.) werben sie damit, dass man bis zu 100.000 Euro gewinnen kann, was faktisch aber kompletter [......] ist. Denn selbst wenn man überhaupt je bei der 10. Etappe ankommen würde, hätte man vermutlich schon an die 20.000 Euro eingesetzt, wenn nicht noch mehr. [........]
Zum Beispiel steht in den AGB unter §4,4.1 (Spielgebühren), dass angeblich bei jedem einzelnen Spiel angegeben wird, wieviel Geld man schon eingesetzt hat. Ich kann mich an eine solche Anzeige allerdings überhaupt nicht erinnern, sonst hätte ich garantiert längst abgebrochen und nicht erst dann, als ich nach 15 Runden darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass ich bereits 120 Euro zu zahlen hätte! 

Ich habe mal im Web recherchiert. Da ich kein Jurist bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese Paragraphen greifen:

1. Sind diese Art von Rechtsgeschäften gemäß § 138 BGB sittenwidrig und nichtig?
2. Kann ich den Vertragsabschluß laut § 123 BGB rückgängig machen? (wegen arglistiger Täuschung)
3. Dürfen nach § 762 des StGB bei einem derartigen Spiel gar kein Geld bei falschen Antworten eingezogen werden?


Zu einem ähnlich gelagerten Quiz aus der Schweiz schrieb "der Beobachter":

http://www.beobachter.ch/artikel.asp...ssetId=1 0543
Zitat: „Das Spiel verstößt vermutlich gegen das Lotteriegesetz», sagt R*** B**** vom Bundesamt für Justiz. "In der Schweiz ist es illegal, ohne Bewilligung einen Spieleinsatz zu verlangen und einen Gewinn in Aussicht zu stellen, den man nur durch zufällig ausgewählte Fragen erreichen kann.“

Können sie bitte darauf eingehen oder prüfen ob sich dort wirklich alles mit rechten Dingen abspielt?

Danke 

Mit freundlichen Grüße 
D
_


----------



## Giselle (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo.  Ich bin relativ neu im Computerwesen und habe mir vor ca 6 Monaten eine Flatrate gegönnt damit ich und meine 2 Kinder 15,18 zugriff aufs Internet haben. Soweit so gut.

Vor ca 4 Wochen erhielt ich von Equiz 24 ein Schreiben mit den Daten meines Sohnes und einer IP-Adresse : Sie wollten wegen Spielen 152 Euro. Zahlbar in 10 Tagen sonst Mahnbescheid....... Habe per Einschreiben mit Rückschein Wiederspruch eingelegt und auch mitgeteilt, dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist und ich mich an die Kripo gewannt habe. Der nette Herr von der Kripo(leider nicht der Fachmensch, da der im Urlaub war) sagt damit müsste eigentlich Ruhe sein und die [...] geben dann eigentlich auf. Zu 98% kann ich mit gewissheit sagen dass mein sohn zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt nicht zuhause war und es sagt auch nie Kontakt mit dem Spiel gehabt zu haben.
Habe anfrage bei Versatel gestellt wegen IP Adresse aber die haben die Sachen nur 24 Stunden gespeichert.

So , ich dachte es wäre damit gut aber.... vor 2 Tagen kam ein schreiben, sie wollen den kopierten Personalausweis meines Sohnes wegen der Minderjährigkeit..... und als Anhang: dann werden wir unsere Forderungen an sie als Erziehungsberechtigeter stellen mit § .....
HILFE !!!!

Kripo sagt: Anzeige, aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter weil der Rest Zivilsache ist.
Geld für einen Anwalt oder Rechtsschutz habe ich nicht , da ich mich von meinem Mann getrennt habe und er keinen Unterhalt zahlt. Schaffe es gerade uns über wasser zu halten.

Weiß einer Rat ????? Bitte schnell !!!! 

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Giselle (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Habe vergessen zu fragen. Wenn Versatel die Sachen nicht speichert und die Kripo sagt sie kann auch nur auskunft bis zu 1 Woche bekommen, wie weit können die mir denn aus der schweitz dann nachweisen dass das mein Anschluss war. 
Kripo sagte es wäre eine Adresse von Versatel aber in einer relativ geroßen Stadt wie RE hat fast jeder 2te diesen Anbieter.:wall:


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



> Weiß einer Rat ????? Bitte schnell !!!!



Hier steht alles drin, was du wissen musst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Giselle (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Und wie genau ist das jetzt mit der Nachvollziehbarkeit der IP Adresse nach 5 Wochen?


----------



## Wembley (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Giselle schrieb:


> Und wie genau ist das jetzt mit der Nachvollziehbarkeit der IP Adresse nach 5 Wochen?


Wie lange die Daten gespeichert werden, hängt vom jeweiligen Provider ab. Dies ist nicht einheitlich. Jedenfalls braucht es einen richterlichen Beschluss, um an die Daten ranzukommen.


----------



## Suchender (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Giselle schrieb:


> Und wie genau ist das jetzt mit der Nachvollziehbarkeit der IP Adresse nach 5 Wochen?



Wenn Versatel mitteilt, die Daten würden nur 24 Stunden gespeichert, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum dem nicht so sein sollte.

Wenn die Daten also gelöscht wurden, kann auch keine Behörde mehr daran herankommen.

Der Quiz-Anbieter hätte damit praktisch nichts in der Hand, um den Vertragsabschluss von einem bestimmten Anschluss aus nachzuweisen. 

Da ein Anbieter aber selbstverständlich in der Beweispflicht für einen behaupteten Vertrag ist, stünde es dann schlecht um die Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung.


----------



## klapperschlange (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

@giselle

Die Firma EQUIZ24 hat ihren Geschäftssitz in der Schweiz. 

Nach schweizer Recht können die Forderungen gegenüber Minderjährigen nicht bei Ihren Erziehungsberechtigten eingefordert werden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Die "Quizanbieter" (oder Anbieter von "Geschicklichkeitsspielen", wie dies in den AGB bezeichnet wird) werden sich wohl nicht die Mühe machen, nach IP-Nummern zu forschen. Jedenfalls ist mir bislang etwas derartiges nicht bekannt geworden.


----------



## Giselle (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



klapperschlange schrieb:


> @giselle
> 
> Die Firma EQUIZ24 hat ihren Geschäftssitz in der Schweiz.
> 
> Nach schweizer Recht können die Forderungen gegenüber Minderjährigen nicht bei Ihren Erziehungsberechtigten eingefordert werden.



WIE Sicher ist Diese INFO?? Hast du evt auch § ??
Könnte denen nämlich dann , nachdem ich ja heute auch schon bei der Kripo war gleich das mit in die Post packen !!!


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

@ Giselle

Ein Blick ins Gesetz, das ZGB der Schweiz, erhöht die Rechtskenntnis:

http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/210/a19.html



> Art. 19
> 
> 3. Urteilsfähige Unmündige oder Entmündigte
> 
> ...




http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/210/a13.html


> Art. 13
> 
> 2. Voraussetzungen
> 
> ...



http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/210/a14.html


> Art. 141
> 
> b. Mündigkeit
> 
> ...



Im Klartext: Wer noch keine 18 Jahre alt ist, braucht die Zustimmung der Eltern. Fehlt diese ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam, wird sie verweigert, gibt es keinen Vertrag.


----------



## celtic_882002 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo,mein  Mann ist  equiz24.com  auch  auf  dem  leim  gegangen  und und  soll  nun 340 € zahlen. Wir  waren   aber  heute  in  der  Verbraucherzentrale und  dort  sagte  mann  uns  es  wäre  rechtlich  umstritten was die  da  abziehen und  das  mann  da  alleine  net  so  schnell rauskommt  weil  ,, diese Firmen"  net auf  eure  Briefe  und  e-mails reagieren.Mein  Tipp macht  es  wie  wir ,investiert  die  paar  Euro für  eine  Rechtsberatung  mit Rechtsvertretung.Uns  wurde  mitgeteilt in  der  Regel schreiben  die  einen  Brief  und  die  Sache  ist  gegessen.Wir  warten  jetzt  ab was  passiert,die  sache  ist  in  kundigen  Händen. Lass  euch  net  einschüchtern.


----------



## klapperschlange (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

935.52 Bundesgesetz über Glücksspiele und Spielbanken

Art. 5 Telekommunikationsmittel
Die telekommunikationsgestützte Durchführung von Glücksspielen, insbesondere mittels Internet, ist verboten

Ob man der Forderung von EQuiz24 nachkommen muss, sollte damit geklärt sein.


----------



## carla20006 (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



klapperschlange schrieb:


> 935.52 Bundesgesetz über Glücksspiele und Spielbanken
> 
> Art. 5 Telekommunikationsmittel
> Die telekommunikationsgestützte Durchführung von Glücksspielen, insbesondere mittels Internet, ist verboten
> ...



Das Problem ist nur, dass die so geschickt waren, ihr Spiel nicht als Glücksspiel, sondern explizit als Geschicklichkeitsspiel zu deklarieren. Das muss man denen also erstmal nachweisen, dass sie ein Glücksspiel anbieten. Die haben sich schon versucht, relativ clever gegen alle möglichen Richtungen abzusichern.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



carla20006 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass die so geschickt waren, ihr Spiel nicht als Glücksspiel, sondern explizit als Geschicklichkeitsspiel zu deklarieren. Das muss man denen also erstmal nachweisen, dass sie ein Glücksspiel anbieten. Die haben sich schon versucht, relativ clever gegen alle möglichen Richtungen abzusichern.



Das "Projekt" wird aus der Schweiz betrieben, und in der Schweiz sieht man das offenbar anders:



> *«Das Spiel verstösst vermutlich gegen das Lotteriegesetz», sagt R*** B**** vom Schweizer Bundesamt für Justiz. In der Schweiz ist es illegal, ohne Bewilligung einen Spieleinsatz zu verlangen und einen Gewinn in Aussicht zu stellen, den man nur durch zufällig ausgewählte Fragen erreichen kann. *



Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Popups mit der Aufforderung, dort zu spielen, beim Anklicken von Links wie telefonbuch.de usw. eingeblendet werden. Auch hier im Forum und auch bei Antispam wiesen die Google-Anzeigen auf dieses "Angebot" hin.

Im Augenblick ist die Seite nicht erreichbar.


----------



## baratli (25 Oktober 2006)

Hat von euch irgendwer eine Antwort auf einen Brief/Email bekommen?
Mir haben sie bis jetzt nicht einmal eine Mahnung geschickt. 
Vom Einlangen der Rechnung bis heute sind es schon mehr als 2 Wochen.

Können die eigentlich ohne je eine Mahnung geschickt zu haben, gerichtliche Wege einschlagen?

mfg


----------



## Supergrobi (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo an alle, habe mich eigens wegen dieses Themas hier mal angemeldet.

Muss vorab mal sagen, dass ich dieser dubiosen Geschäftsidee nicht auf den Leim gegangen bin. Was sowas angeht bin ich aufgrund unschöner Erfahrungen auch immer sehr vorsichtig.

Habe mal die AGB´s ein wenig genauer durchstöbert, hier nun mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung (wodurch sich einiges erübrigen dürfte):

1. Gerichtsstand ist die Schweiz, es gilt das Recht der Schweiz. Somit kann man gleich mal unser gutes altes BGB vergessen, dieses findet hier wohl keine Anwendung. Da die Eidgenossen dem Sternenbanner (EU) nicht unterliegen, ist auch europäisches Recht voraussichtlich nicht anwendbar, höchstens zwischenstaatliche (bilaterale) Abkommen. Hierüber habe ich aber keinerlei Kenntnisse, kann also keine Tipps dazu geben.

2. Ein Vertrag mit minderjährigen ist (auch nach schweizer Recht) schwebend unwirksam, jedoch muss man hier eben die andere Wortwahl beachten. Hier ist von Mündigkeit etc. die Rede. Wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten dem Vertrag widersprechen, gilt er als von Anfang an nicht zustande gekommen.

_ Einzelfallberatung gelöscht _

3. Es handelt sich nicht um Glücksspiel, sondern um ein benanntes Geschicklichkeitsspiel. In den AGB´s ist der Beginn des kostenpflichtigen Spiels benannt, somit besteht auch keine Möglichkeit, sich dessen zu entziehen. Fraglich ist jedoch, ob und in welcher Form zivilrechtliche Ansprüche in Deutschland geltend gemacht werden können. Hier sollte man sich direkt mal mit einem zuständigen Amtsgericht in Verbindung setzen. Hier wäre zu klären, ob ein deutsches Inkassobüro in Deutschland einen Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid im Auftrag eines schweizer Unternehmens vornehmen kann. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir jedoch, dass dies wohl ohne weiteres möglich ist.

*Und hier nun mein Tipp an alle Geschädigten:

[edit]
 Wendet euch an eine Verbraucherzentrale und haut mal gaaaaaanz kräftig auf den Busch. Wenn Equiz24 mal eine Massenbeschwerde erhält, unterstützt von Verbraucherschützern (und ggf. noch staatliche Stellen) dann wird sich schnell zeigen, ob die ihre Website noch weiter betreiben werden. Da dieses pseudo Geschicklichkeitsspiel noch ganz neu ist, kann man hoffen, dass dieses auch schnell wieder von der Bildfläche verschwindet.* 

Viele Grüße
Euer Supergrobi

_teilweise editiert, da unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall, modaction _


----------



## Ichunddu (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

ich bin auch bei equiz ein gefallen, und wollte fragen ob die meine adresse über web.de heraus finden können. Ich habe mich nähmlich bei equiz mit falschem namen und falscher adresse regestriert. Und deshalb wollte ich wissen ob die mir rechtlich etwas gegen mich in der hand haben wenn ich einfach nicht auf ihre mahnungen reagieren werden, oder mich bei web.de abmelden kann?
Und ausser dem bin ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt!! 

Bitte um HILFE!!!


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Ichunddu schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nähmlich bei equiz mit falschem namen und falscher adresse regestriert.


Und warum machst du so´n Mist? Zechpreller erhalten hier eher keine Unterstützung.


----------



## Ichunddu (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Ja ich habe mich mit falschem namen angemeldet weil ich dachte es sei eh kostenlos. 

Ich bitte um hilfe!!!


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Dann lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Ichunddu (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Und das heisst jetzt ich soll zum anwalt gehen oder bezahlen. Wäre es denn sinnvoll s zu zahlen???

wollte noch fragen ob es mich dann weiter etwas kostet wenn ich dort nicht mehr mitspiele.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Lies halt mal richtig, insbesondere die Links (blaue Schriften). Dort steht auch was von Verträgen mit Minderjährigen und dass die nicht gültig sind. Bloß mitteilen müsstest du das deinem "Vertragspartner" schon, sonst bombardiert der dich weiter mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Andererseits machen nicht wenige hier in dieser Situation gar nichts und denen passiert auch nichts weiter.


----------



## radetzky (14 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von Amica bekommen.
Auf Grund der Forderung von mittlerweile € 140.- Euro habe ich mir für € 20.- eine Rechtsberatung eingeholt, die mich auf Folgendes hinwies:
§ 762
Spiel, Wette
(1) Durch Spiel oder durch Wette wird eine Verbindlichkeit nicht begründet. 
Das auf Grund des Spieles oder der Wette Geleistete kann nicht deshalb zurückgefordert werden, weil eine Verbindlichkeit nicht bestanden hat. 
(2) Diese Vorschriften gelten auch für eine Vereinbarung, durch die der verlierende Teil zum Zwecke der Erfüllung einer Spiel- oder einer Wettschuld dem gewinnenden Teil gegenüber eine Verbindlichkeit eingeht, insbesondere für ein Schuldanerkenntnis. 

Dazu § 781 Schuldanerkenntnis

Zur Gültigkeit eines Vertrags, durch den das Bestehen eines Schuldverhältnisses anerkannt wird (Schuldanerkenntnis), ist schriftliche Erteilung der Anerkennungserklärung erforderlich. Die Erteilung der Anerkennungserklärung in elektronischer Form ist ausgeschlossen. Ist für die Begründung des Schuldverhältnisses, dessen Bestehen anerkannt wird, eine andere Form vorgeschrieben, so bedarf der Anerkennungsvertrag dieser Form. 

Im Klartext soweit ich das verstehe: 
Auf dem Klage- oder Inkassowege wird equiz24 (bzw. amica GmbH) das Geld wohl nicht erfolgreich eintreiben können.
Wer bereits gezahlt hat, hat das Geld verloren und kann nichts zurückfordern.
Die Devise heißt damit Zahlung verweigern soweit noch nicht geschehen.

Ich verweigere ja die Zahlung, da sie mir kein Spielprotokoll schicken können oder wollen (vergleichbar EVN bei der Telekommunikation) und mit dem Hinweis auf den besagten Paragraphen.
Nun sind sie darauf eingegangen und haben damit mir gegenüber indirekt bestätigt, dass sie ein Internetglückspiel und kein Geschicklichkeitsspiel (darunter könnte auch das Hütchenspiel zählen) betreiben.  

Für ein Internetglückspiel  kann auch das hier greifen:
§ 284
Unerlaubte Veranstaltung eines Glücksspiels

(1) Wer ohne behördliche Erlaubnis öffentlich ein Glücksspiel veranstaltet oder hält oder die Einrichtungen hierzu bereitstellt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

(2) Als öffentlich veranstaltet gelten auch Glücksspiele in Vereinen oder geschlossenen Gesellschaften, in denen Glücksspiele gewohnheitsmäßig veranstaltet werden.

(3) Wer in den Fällen des Absatzes 1

  	1. 	gewerbsmäßig oder
  	2. 	als Mitglied einer Bande handelt, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung solcher Taten verbunden hat,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft.

(4) Wer für ein öffentliches Glücksspiel (Absätze 1 und 2) wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

Ich bin kein Anwalt. 
Da die Masche ziemlich neu kann das auch eine Grauzone sein; deswegen die Deklaration als Geschicklichkeitsspiel.
Mir gegenüber haben sie aber nicht bestritten, dass sie es als Glücksspiel betrachten. Das ist auch in der Schweiz nicht legal.
Mittlerweile sind ja die meisten Werbepartner abgeprungen.


----------



## dio (21 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

*
das sind sicher studenten, die die seite gebaut haben... ein paar BWL-kunden und ein paar INFOMATIK-helden, die meinen das wissen was sie erlernen, gleich in raffinierter art und weise anwenden zu müssen... die agp´s verklauseln und es als geschicklichkeitsspiel tarnen... dadurch die glückspiel-paragraphen zu umgehen versuchen...

was ist denn mit der IP-erkennung (-verfolgung) wenn leute aus einem internetcafe gespielt haben????!

hab gehört, d. die ihren anschluß in einem studentenheim haben sollen...

die rechnungen und mahnungen gehen von einem programm gesteuert temporär/automatisch an die mail-adressen der user, selbst wenn leute gezahlt haben...

also kopf hoch und nicht bange machen lassen, bzw bei den verbraucherschutzzentralen des bundeslandes vorstellig werden und gegenmaßnahmen einleiten...*


----------



## klapperschlange (24 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hat jemand schon Post von einem Inkassobüro oder Anwalt bekommen? Bei mir ist vor wenigen Tagen die 2 Mahnung eingetroffen. Man informierte mich darüber dass es teuer wird wenn ich die Zahlung weiterhin verweigere.


----------



## baratli (24 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

*An Klapperschlange*


Für mehr Infos solltest du auf folgenden Link klicken.

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/erfahrungen-mit-firmen/221269-ist-das-eine-neue-betrugsmasche-equiz24-18.html#post1215102

Blätter dir ein paar Seiten in diesem Forum durch, vor allem die letzten zwei ( Seite 17 und 18 ). Es gibt nämlich interessante neue Details rund um Equiz24.

Aber auf jeden Fall lautet mein Tipp -->[........]

mfg


----------



## p2504we (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



kleinebiene schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist mir fast peinlich, davon zu schreiben. Aber ich bin gestern bei equiz24.com reingefallen, einem äußerst dubiosen Anbieter (ähnlich quizionaer, die schon 2004 in den Schlagzeilen waren).
> 
> ...


hallo-equiz24 halte ich für vormals starquiz24-es gibt viele,viele ähnlichkeiten mit denen-
ich habe nicht bezahlt-man versucht mit vielen telefonanrufen und inkassoschreiben und drohbriefen an geld zu kommen-ernst wird es erst,wenn ein mahnbescheid vom gericht kommt-dann einspruch erheben und abwarten,was passiert-ich habe niemals einen mahnbescheid erhalten und irgendwann hören die auf zu schreiben und zu telefonieren;einfach auflegen,wenn die anrufen und die schreiben wegwerfen;wahrscheinlich kommen die von einem inkassobüro aus kalletal;nicht einschüchtern lassen-wenn die geld wollen,sollen sie den gerichtsweg wählen(mahnbescheid),was sie aber tunlichst vermeiden werden;


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



p2504we schrieb:


> hallo-equiz24 halte ich für vormals starquiz24-es gibt viele,viele ähnlichkeiten mit denen



Nachfolger von starquiz24.de ist das-tvquiz.de. Aber alle diese Quizspiele sind doch nahezu identisch aufgebaut.
In den gewinnträchtigeren Parts so nach dem Motto: 
Frage: Wieviele Mitglieder hatten die Fischerchöre im Jahr 1972? Antwort: 2.390
Frage: Und wie hießen die alle mit Vor- und Zunamen?


----------



## klapperschlange (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Heute habe ich einen Brief erhalten, dass EQuiz24 den Betrag auf dem Rechtsweg eintreiben will. Sobald ein rechtskräftiges Urteil besteht, werde ich so frei sein, darüber zu berichten.


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



klapperschlange schrieb:


> ...dass EQuiz24 den Betrag auf dem Rechtsweg eintreiben will.


Rechtsweg, Eintreibung? Die Worte sagen es schon, man überlegt evtl. von der einfachen Rechnungsstellung/Mahnung in das Inkassowesen überzugehen. Da kommen dann Schreiben aus Herford oder Kalletal - na und?
Übrigens, ein Glücksspiel ist das nicht sondern ein Geschicklichkeitsspiel (deine anderen Beiträge gelesen). Aber schon allein wegen de Minderjährigkeit des Spielers sind die Beitreibungsversuche vergebene Mühe.


----------



## klapperschlange (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Bin leider nicht Minderjährig. An der Tatsache, dass mir EQuiz24 einen rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss und eine berechtigte Forderung nachweisen muss, ändert dies allerdings nichts.


----------



## doppeldoktor (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Also- Hier etwas Grundsätzliches. Die Leute von E-Quiz müssen Dir den Spielverlauf nachweisen können. Das heisst sie müssen die einzelnen Vorgänge lückenlos nachweisen. Kein Gericht würde die Forderung eines Betrags auf Grund einer IP Nummer - dazu alleine ist ein Staatsanwaltlicher Befehl nötig! - ein Verfahren beginnen. Das getätigte Spiel hat rechtlich keine Konsequenzen. Wer genug Schiss hat zahlt....  


[.......]


ein frohes Neues Jahr! 

Dr. Dr. R. S. -  Rechtsanwalt und Verteidiger in Strafsachen Spezialist für Internet Recht 

[......]

_Mailadresse entfernt. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen und Aufforderungen, die mit dem in Deutschland geltenden Rechtberatungsgesetz kollidieren könnten, editiert. Rechtlich bedenkliche Bezeichnungen gelöscht. Es gibt auch die Anwälte von der anderen Seite, die diese Forum sehr genau studieren. MOD/BR_


----------



## John_Doe (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Zum Jahreswechsel bekam ich folgenden Newsletter (obwohl ich vorher bereits im Oktober die Löschung meines Accounts gefordert hatte, daraufhin: “gerne bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung von equiz24.com.
Wir werden Ihre Zugangsdaten gemäß Ihrem Wunsch umgehend löschen.”):



> “Unser Neujahresgeschenk - ein Gutschein über ein kostenloses Spiel auf equiz24.com”
> 
> Aus den AGB von equiz24.com:
> “Das Quizspiel besteht aus 10 Spielstufen mit 6 Fragen in der 1. Spielstufe (Qualifikationsstufe) und jeweils 10 Fragen in den weiteren 9 Spielstufen.”
> ...



Grundsätzlich halte ich das Ganze für sehr dubios, besonders im Hinblick auf den Neujahrs-Newsletter und den Schreibfehler bei der vierten Frage.


Das Problem ist, dass jeder aus Angst vor Inkassounternehmen erst mal zahlt, wegen solchen Beträgen hat ja niemand Zeit und Lust vor Gericht zu gehen...


----------



## doppeldoktor (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



John_Doe schrieb:


> ... Fullquote entfernt. (bh) ...


Na ja am Ende haben die Leute dort keinerlei Handhabe, mit der Forderung treffen sie auf Laien, die Rechtsgrundlage für eine Klage fehlt, weil elektronische Beweismittel ja in jeder Form leicht herzustellen sind. Der Spielverlauf wird ja nicht dokumentiert. Es steht Aussage gegen aussage. Wer will sich um so etwas seriös kümmern. Das Ende kommt für die Equiz Geschichte durch die Behörden.


----------



## logotsch (31 März 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich bin auch ein Betroffener, der eine Rechnung und nun eine Mahnung mit rechtlichen Schritten erhalten hat.  :unzufrieden: Werde mal abwarten, was sich aus den rechtlichen Schritten ergibt, die die Firma gegen mich in der Hand hat. Werde Euch gerne über das Ergebnis orientieren.

Ist jemand schon weiter, allenfalls Inkassobüro oder rechtliche Einforderung ? 

Danke für Euren Bericht.


----------



## doppeldoktor (31 März 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Lieber Equiz Geschädigter!

Erstens muß man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass ein "gambling" auf diese Art wie das dort passiert rechtlich nicht [.....] ist. Die Firma hat keinen Ansprechpartner. Wer soll Dich also klagen. Zum Klagen brauchts einen Rechtstitel. Wo sollen sie diesen hernehmen. sie kalkulieren mit der Dummheit! Völliger Schwachsinn, probiere mal spielen und gib eine Adresse an, erfunden die Strasse hinter dem Mond. Wenn das jeder machen würde dann wärs glatt aus. Aber die Gier der Leute was zu gewinnen ist halt stärker und Spoielschulden sind Ehrenschulden das kennen wir vom Skat! 
Um diesen Betrag kann man kein Gerichtsverfahren führen, wenn es keine Quittung und kenen schriftlichen Beweis gibt. Ip - Nummern werden ohne Staatsanwaltliche anordnung nie herausgegeben, da würde sich ein Provider strafbar machen, das wäre peinlich. Und wenn? Wer war am Computer?? Beispielsweise in einem Internetcafe??

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

So viele Gedanken um equiz24.com? Braucht es nicht - irgendwie kommt der oberbayerische Anbieter mit seiner schweizer Vorratsgesellschaft damit eh nicht so richtig rum ums Eck.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Der hat ja immer noch seine höchst aufschlußreichen Kontaktangaben. Mal archivieren, bevor es endgültig weg ist... Der Thread ist (hiostorisch gesehen) auch recht lustig. Dialertrader kommuniziert mit X-Diver. Eooops 
Diese Firma in der Schweiz, war da nicht dieser Global startende Schönling aus München/St.Gallen am Werke?


----------



## klapperschlange (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Den grossen Worten von EQuiz24 folgten keine Taten.


----------



## Thomas1 (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Also es ist lange her aber ich bin denen auch auf den Leim gegangen.
Ich hate eine Rechnung von 130 EUR.
Die haben mich glaub 3 mal angeschrieben.
Und das mit richtiger Angst mache.
Ich habs Ignoriert.
Bis heute ist nichtsmehr gekommen.

Also ruhig blut an alle betroffenen.


----------



## Thomas1 (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Irgendwann im November 2006


----------



## rock_ya1 (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

hallo hallo, also ich hab jetz wegen dem equiz 24 mist nach über 3 mahnungen der AMICA MEDIA GmbH einen Inkassogesellschaft namens MEDIA FINANZ  auf dem hals, nachdem ich auf keine der mahnungen reagiert habe !! was nun ?? also die wolln jetzt díe knete! aber ich mach erstma nix !! :wall:  so ein spass he !! :wall:


----------



## mcsabi27 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch Probleme mit der *Amica Media *in der Schweiz. Weiß allerdings nicht wie ich zu dieser "Ehre" kommen, da ich nicht gespielt habe. Ich soll am *19.9.2006 um 10:58 Uhr *mitgespielt haben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt saß ich allerdings beim Hausarzt und kann deshalb definitiv nicht gespielt haben.... Meine Kinder waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht zu Hause (Schule bzw. Arbeit) und der Computer in meiner Firma bediene nur ich (war auch keiner im Internet - Protokoll vom McAffee besagt dies). Dies teilte ich dieser Firma mit unter dem Verdacht, dass meine Daten missbraucht wurden - als Antwort erhielt ich ein Schreiben der Schweizer Firma, dass meine Angaben überprüft würden und mir die Details des Verursachers mitgeteilt würden. Bis heute habe ich keine der angekündigten Details erhalten, erhielt allerdings weiterhin Mahnungen dieser Firma, die ich ignoriert habe, da ich kein Spiel mitgespielt habe (bzw. zwei wie gefordert)....

Am 07.06.2007 erhielt ich nun plötzlich eine Mahnung eines Inkassobüros namens *MediaFinanz* aus Osnabrück. Darin heißt es nun, dass ich plötzlich am *22.09.2006 *mitgespielt haben. Da es kann doch beim besten Willen nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen, oder?

Was soll ich denn nun tun? Gestern ist nämlich das zweite Schreiben des besagten Inkassobüros eingetroffen - ich soll nun bis zum 30.06.2007 zahlen sonst wird ein Mahnbescheid geschickt. Ich sehe es aber nicht ein für etwas zu zahlen wofür ich nie eine Leistung erhalten habe!!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



mcsabi27 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn nun tun?


Diese Frage ist hier schon xmal beantwortete worden oder zumindest kann man sich diese gut anlesen, wenn man den Thread durchackert.

So wie du schreibst, hat ganz klassisch jemand deine Daten bei oder zu der Anmeldung missbräuchlich verwendet. Das ist wie bei der berühmten, anonymen Pizzabestellung an den Nachbarn. Und wer, frage ich dich, hat den schwarzen Peter? Der Pizzabäcker natürlich! Soll sich doch diese schweizer Firma um die Aufklärung des Sachverhalts kümmern - dich tangiert das nur periphär, auch wenn MediaFinanz anderer Meinung ist. Die wiederum sind nur Mahnungsschreiber, weiter nichts!


----------



## Döchen (26 Juli 2007)

*Eqiuz24*

Hallo! Ich brauch mal einen Rat. Bin im letzten Jahr auf ´dieses blöde onlinespiel Equiz24 reingefallen. Habe die letzte Mahnung am 18.12.2006 bekommen. Aufgrund der vielen Chat`s habe ich alles ignoriert, bis heute eine Inkassofirma MediaFinanz aus Osnabrück Ansprüche stellte. Hier ein kurzer Auszug: Unser Mandant hat uns mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt. Es folgt eine Auflistung von Grundforderungen, bisherigen Mahnkosten und vorgerichtlichen Inkassogebühren. Ich soll binnen 10 Tagen 165,50€ überweisen, ansonsten drohen sie mit einem gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahren. Was ist zu tun? Ich hatte die ganze Sache bereits vergessen! Kann man überhaupt noch was machen? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eqiuz24*



Döchen schrieb:


> Inkassofirma MediaFinanz aus Osnabrück


Das sind doch die mit der "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" :lol:


Döchen schrieb:


> drohen sie mit einem gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahren.


Wer von diesen seltsamen Inkassobüros droht eigentlich nicht? Wenn die davon überzeugt wären, in einem derartigen Verfahren erforgreich zu sein, hätten die das bereits längst durchgezogen.

Man fasst halt nochmal nach und hofft, dass sich noch einige ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und doch noch zahlen.

Abwarten, Tee (oder Kaffee) trinken und den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten. Hab allerdings wenig Hoffnung, dass der kommen wird


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eqiuz24*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Abwarten, Tee (oder Kaffee) trinken und den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten. Hab allerdings wenig Hoffnung, dass der kommen wird


Einige aus der "Branche" lesen wohl auch in den Foren. Da immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird,
 dass alles außer  dem "gerichtlichen" lauwarme Luft ist, scheinen einige schon mal Versuchsballons zu starten.
Spätestens dann wenn der MB mit dem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle wieder beim Amtsgericht angekommen ist, platzen die Ballons...


----------



## Döchen (5 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo! Habe am Montagabend um 18.45 einen Anruf von der Inkassofirma Mediafinanz bekommen. Ziemlich unfreundlich wollte man sich mit mir auf einen
aussergerichtliches Verfahren mit Ratenzahlung einigen. Habe darauf bestanden mich erst bei der Polizei bzw. mit einem Anwalt zu beraten, worauf der Mensch wirklich laut und unverschämt wurde. Nachdem ich ihm sagte , dass wäre wohl eine Einschüchterungsversuch, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das Ganze würde jetzt dem Gericht übergeben, er hätte keine Lust mit mir zu diskutieren bzw. hielte er es nicht weiter für nötig mit mir zu sprechen, da ich ja nicht einsichtig wäre. Soviel dazu! hab natürlich trotzdem Schiss......


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Döchen schrieb:


> hab natürlich trotzdem Schiss......


Brauchst du nicht zu haben, denn Mediafinanz ist genau das, was du erlebt hast, nämlich ziemlich uncool. 
Das die was an ein Gericht übergeben, halte ich persönlich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Allein schon deswegen, weil dann die Tarnung des oberbayerischen Betreibers von dem Quiz auffliegen würde.


----------



## Döchen (7 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Hallo, so jetzt habe ich schon wieder post von Mediafinanz bekommen und zwar eine Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides. Ich soll entweder zahlen oder es erfolgt andernfalls die umgehende Einleitung des gerichtl. Mahnbescheides mit anschließender Vollstreckung! Im Briefkopf steht : zugelassen vom Präsidenten des Amtgerichtes Osnabrück gemäß § Abs.1 Nr.5.rBerG. was soll den nun werden? Zahlen? Oder Anwalt oder Polizei?


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Döchen schrieb:


> Zahlen? Oder Anwalt oder Polizei?


Alle drei Varianten sind nicht die besten. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du für was nicht zahlen willst, dann braucht es keinen Anwalt (auch wenn der dich gut beraten würde). Zahlen? Ja, warum nicht aber warum eigentlich? Polizei? Die ist für solche Sachen nicht zuständig.





Döchen schrieb:


> Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides.


Wenn er doch nur schon da wäre, der tut nicht weh und auf der Rückseite kann man mit einem Häckchen seinen Widerspruch bekunden. Nur wer den Mahnbescheid nicht ernst nimmt, gegen den kann vollstreckt werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Döchen (8 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Auf der Rückseite ist kein Haken!!!! Es ist ja nur die ANKÜNDIGUNG auf die Vollstreckung! Reagieren oder nicht ragieren, das ist hier die Frage!
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Döchen schrieb:


> Es ist ja nur die ANKÜNDIGUNG auf die Vollstreckung!


Sowas  ist freie Phantasie, das  es nur in deren wirren Köpfen gibt. Vollstreckung steht am Ende 
einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Sie wagen ja nicht mal den ersten Schritt


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Döchen schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite ist kein Haken!!!!


Ist ja auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, kein offizielles Schreiben sondern nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung. Darauf kann man reagieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Reducal schrieb:


> Darauf kann man reagieren, muss aber nicht.


Wer unbedingt sinnlose "Email/Brieffreundschaften" pflegen will, mag es tun.


----------



## Döchen (9 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Tja, danke für die Antworten. Hat denn schon einer Erfahrung mit dieser Firma Mediafinanz gemacht? Sehr serios scheinen die ja nicht zu sein, aber der Internetauftritt lässt keine Vermutungen zu..... sorry aber ich bin bin solchen Sachen absolut nicht vertraut, sprich ich hab null Ahnung.....


----------



## FokkerBokker (21 September 2007)

*Sammelklage gegen eQuizz / mediafinanz*

Jetzt reicht es! Wir sollten den Spieß rumdrehen!

Immer wieder erhalte ich Mahnungen und jetzt sogar telefonische Drohungen auf dem Handy!!!

Auch ich habe nun die "Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides" erhalten.

Deshalb eine Frage an die Juristen unter Euch:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eQuizz und/oder mediafinanz zu verklagen - oder muß ich mir das noch länger bieten lassen?

Verklagen meine ich in Richtung "Belästigung", "Drohung", etc.

Gruß
FokkerBokker


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



			
				Postingtitel schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklage gegen eQuizz / mediafinanz


Wenn du Zivilrecht meinst, kannst du es abhaken
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
Wenn du Strafrecht  meinst, wüßte ich nicht, wie man mit den Tatvorwürfen 
einem auf eine anonym  in USA registrierten Seite und  laut Impressum schweizer Betreiber 
an die Karre fahren will. Ich kann den Unmut verstehen, 
aber es macht schlicht keinen Sinn Illusionen zu wecken.


----------



## FokkerBokker (21 September 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle und kompetente Antwort.

Kann ich den beiden Firmen verbieten mich telefonisch zu kontaktieren.
Und wenn ja, wie?

Was kann ich dann bei Verstoß rechtlich unternehmen?

Gruß
FokkerBokker


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2007)

*equiz24.com*



FokkerBokker schrieb:


> Was kann ich dann bei Verstoß rechtlich unternehmen?





FokkerBokker schrieb:


> Verklagen meine ich in Richtung "Belästigung", "Drohung", etc.


Das zieht nicht, dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Außerdem sind Belästigung und Drohung Tatbestände aus dem Strafrecht, Verklagen ist im Sinne des Zivilrechtes.
Warum bekommst du eigentlich eine Rechnung/Mahnung? hast du irgendwann mal an equiz24 teilgenommen oder ist dir das völlig fremd?


----------



## Geislein (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Media-Finanz Osnabrück? Ach ja, da hab ich auch Erfahrungen., Im 1. Fall war angeblich eine Aborechnung offen. Es kamen unverschämte Briefe, bis ich den Verlag anrief, der diese Typen dann  zurückpfiff. Im 2. Fall hat "die patrone ltd. " Patronen versandt an mich, die ich nach telefonischer Klärung zurücksandte. Dennoch schaltete man Media-Finanz ein, die dann auf eine ja nicht mehr existente Forderung über 3,90 "Gebühren" von über 45 Euro haben wollen. Diesmal werde ich nicht zögern, Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuches zu erstatten.


----------



## Gainger (2 März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Bitte entschuldigt mich, wenn ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber ich bin denen damals auch auf den Leim gegangen.

Ich habe heute beim Aufräumen und Ausmisten deren Rechnung gefunden! Dazu ein Mahnbescheid, der mich - als kleiner naiver Junge noch damals - einschüchterte und um Ärger vor den Eltern zu ersparen zum Zahlen brachte.

Meine Frage, kann ich das Geld irgendwie zurückholen oder kann ich denen irgendwie noch eins reindrücken?

Is jetzt halt auch shcon wieder 2 1/2 Jahre her und ich habe wenig Hoffnung.

Wäre aber dennoch über ne Antwort von euch sehr sehr dankbar 
ihr könnt mir auch gerne privat schreiben (PN, ICQ)
dazu einfach anfragen!

Lieber Gruß

S.


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*



Gainger schrieb:


> Meine Frage, kann ich das Geld irgendwie zurückholen oder kann ich denen irgendwie noch eins reindrücken?
> 
> Is jetzt halt auch shcon wieder 2 1/2 Jahre her und ich habe wenig Hoffnung.


Du hattest "freiwillig" gezahlt, es gibt das Web schon gar nicht mehr und außerdem war das ein (angeblich) schweizer Anbieter, damals aus München. Von wem würdest du das Geld nun zurück holen wollen, der es dir dann auch noch freiwillig zurück geben würde? :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: equiz24.com [ edit ]*

Die Seite ist anonym registriert und  ist abgeschaltet, daher dürfte es unmöglich
 sein irgendjemanden überhaupt noch ausfindig  machen zu können.

so sah die letzte  im 25. Feb  2008 archivierte Version aus:
equiz24 - Jetzt quizzen und bis zu 100000 Euro gewinnen!


> Impressum
> Amica Media GmbH
> Sulzbachstraße 3a
> CH-9404 Rorschacherberg
> ...


http://www.easymonitoring.ch/handelsregister/amica_media_gmbh_842417.aspx


> Firma:	Amica Media GmbH *in Liquidation*
> Domizil:	Thalerstrasse 46a
> 9404 Rorschacherberg
> *Status:	in Auflösung*


----------

